# Where to buy crab meat



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I see alot of recipies where crabmeat is added. If you do not have crabs that you catch yourself , where do you buy some crabmeat? Canned? Frozen? Fresh? Krogers?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Central market!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Heb


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gastain's on Dickinson Bayou just off of 146 (exit on the north side of the bridge) always has it fresh.


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Gastain's on Dickinson Bayou just off of 146 (exit on the north side of the bridge) always has it fresh.


Gastians closed down few years back, i knew the owners and went down there to see if i could fish off the piers, but some new guy said they bought it out.... my dad used to wholesale shrimp to gastians....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Fiesta has live crabs and frozen whole and just the crab meat. The live ones are kinda small. 

Later
R3F


----------



## 180gc (Jul 18, 2006)

costco has it in the can for pretty cheap.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you can also buy the crab meat and fool most. if it's going into any kind of gumbo/soup, most disentigrates and just flavors it anyway. if you want the giid stuff, it can get pricey...

http://www.google.com/search?q=jumb....,cf.osb&fp=21e1aba623a4fa59&biw=1280&bih=929


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

costco and sam's has the best prices


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Sam's gets it in fresh either every day or every other . I can't remember , but it never been frozen.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the speedy replies. The power of 2cool.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Katies bait house on 20th & Harbor side dr , Bait camps on 61 street in Galveston


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

btw i left this out, but i was talking about the fake crab meat at kroger's


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hillmans Dickinson bayou.


----------

